
Measuring Search in Firefox - kkm
https://blog.mozilla.org/data/2017/06/05/measuring-search-in-firefox/
======
x32n23nr
I'm very sad to see Firefox opting for these sort of measurements. I
understand Mozilla may want to renegotiate the search deals to make more
money, but it risks losing users' trust. They should really be spending time
to figure out a sustainable way to stay alive. Email + Cloud Storage seem both
very obvious to develop premium businesses on top (given Firefox's still good
reputation).

